# Our Sweet New Toyhauler Towed By Our Minivan



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We are so excited! Our dealer said we could tow a new toyhauler noooooo problem with our minivan! So we took it home right away. We're getting all of our quads, bikes, 55 gallon drums of water, and contractor generators loaded up for the big trip over the long weekend. We have a long way to go so I'll be leaving early when there's no traffic and I can go 80MPH.

Aint it great!

Bye


















Yes this is absurd and untrue. My Sister's neighbor had their TH out in front and after I parked I got the dumb idea to take this picture. Just funin ya'


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

California Jim said:


> We are so excited! Our dealer said we could tow a new toyhauler noooooo problem with our minivan! So we took it home right away. We're getting all of our quads, bikes, 55 gallon drums of water, and contractor generators loaded up for the big trip over the long weekend. We have a long way to go so I'll be leaving early when there's no traffic and I can go 80MPH.
> 
> Aint it great!
> 
> ...


Het Jim
You are one wild and crazy guy!
I don't see nothin wrong....
G


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

The funny thing is, that looks like a very expensive house in the background in what must be a very affluent neighborhood. I'm guessing they could afford to buy a slightly better TV, huh?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

What's sad is we think its funny and know its wrong but we have all seen combinations like that flying down the highway.I had a guy with a Jeep Liberty fly passed me towing a 30'tt.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What's sad is we think its funny and know its wrong but we have all seen combinations like that flying down the highway.I had a guy with a Jeep Liberty fly passed me towing a 30'tt.


I know what you mean. I parked next to a guy in Fredericksburg last year with pretty much the same setup. Long trailer, Jeep Liberty. He said he'd had no problems towing from Minnesota and was headed to Florida.

I hope he made it.

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey, I saw that rig rolling down Jamboree last week. Really, I did.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I think that the salesperson who sells a TT should have to ride in the TV on the way home. I wonder how that ride would be . James


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

When we were away earlier in the summer I spoke with a guy hauling a 25' MaxSport with rear queen slide with a Windstar. He was 2500 km from home and in some very hilly country. I said that he looked at the Outback but the "idiot" salesman said he wouldn't be able to pull it with his minivan!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I think that the salesperson who sells a TT should have to ride in the TV on the way home. I wonder how that ride would be . James


No Kidding

During the process of buying our Outback earlier this year, while doing our PDI I happened to ask the sales guy what size and type of TT he used.








To which he replied Oh ! I'm Not A Camper







, I used to go tenting but that was years ago. One would think that a TT salesperson would at least use some form of what they sell







.

Maybe I expect to much of people









Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All I had to do was look at the topic starter and I knew all was well.......LOL

John


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> What's sad is we think its funny and know its wrong but we have all seen combinations like that flying down the highway.I had a guy with a Jeep Liberty fly passed me towing a 30'tt.
> 
> John


We was going as fast as we could! We have a Fung Schway Bar. sheesh!









Coot 'n Bitty
2005 Jeep Liberty
1996 30 foot Keystone La Casa Tin Cana


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice! Now lets all not jump to conclusions. Im sure they did their research and the MV is built on a 1 ton chassis. things are not always as they appear....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

garywies said:


> ....We have a Fung Schway Bar. sheesh!


Fung Schway bar, LOL!







wish I had thought of that!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

FlashG said:


> What's sad is we think its funny and know its wrong but we have all seen combinations like that flying down the highway.I had a guy with a Jeep Liberty fly passed me towing a 30'tt.
> 
> John


We was going as fast as we could! We have a Fung Schway Bar. sheesh!









Coot 'n Bitty
2005 Jeep Liberty
1996 30 foot Keystone La Casa Tin Cana
[/quote]


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Jim -- I thought you finally got that UPGRADE you've been talking about lately.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry I have to post this, "What a bunch of friggen idiots!"


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Sorry I have to post this, "What a bunch of friggen idiots!"


Don't be sorry, be happy, no worries! Like the Jeep Liberty guy!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just to reiterate, this is my minivan backed-up to someone else's trailer to look like it's connected. No actual minivans were harmed in the making of this spoof.







But hey, maybe this fake pic will get passed around the internet and become infamous like that guy with the S10 & the 5th wheel hanging off the tailgate.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Ooops, I'll amend my prior post then:

"I am a friggen idgit".


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

No actual Outbackers.com members were harmed in the viewing of your original post


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Do not attempt to do this at home..........the operator of this vehicle is a trained professional............LOL

Seems like you need to use the standard CYA all the time


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BJ & Stan said:


> Seems like you need to use the standard CYA all the time


How does this sound....

_"Any vehicle used as a TV will perform as intended if due diligence is used in ones assement of its capabilities when combined with desired TT. Safe driving and a keen awareness of weather conditions (ie. strong cross wind) also play a major role in TV and driver effectivnees. An accident can happen at any time and may not always be directly related to driver, TV, TT or combination of. The naming of brands in these posts are for general discussion and are random unless specifically called out."_


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't forget to do the quicky flush mod now while it's still new.
You could probably contact BANKS and double your onramp speed too.
Don't forget to sign up for Camping Worlds free product testing either.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Seems like you need to use the standard CYA all the time


How does this sound....

_"Any vehicle used as a TV will perform as intended if due diligence is used in ones assement of its capabilities when combined with desired TT. Safe driving and a keen awareness of weather conditions (ie. strong cross wind) also play a major role in TV and driver effectivnees. An accident can happen at any time and may not always be directly related to driver, TV, TT or combination of. The naming of brands in these posts are for general discussion and are random unless specifically called out."_
[/quote]
Perfect!!!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Seems like you need to use the standard CYA all the time


How does this sound....

_"Any vehicle used as a TV will perform as intended if due diligence is used in ones assement of its capabilities when combined with desired TT. Safe driving and a keen awareness of weather conditions (ie. strong cross wind) also play a major role in TV and driver effectivnees. An accident can happen at any time and may not always be directly related to driver, TV, TT or combination of. The naming of brands in these posts are for general discussion and are random unless specifically called out."_
[/quote]

Sayonara - very nice! I like the way you think!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Airboss said:


> The funny thing is, that looks like a very expensive house in the background in what must be a very affluent neighborhood. I'm guessing they could afford to buy a slightly better TV, huh?


I don't get it. Am I missing something here


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm glad that's not your definition of MORE COWBELL


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Another episode of Top Gear in the making.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The sad thing is - we've all seen this kind of thing in real life.

Small tv, BIG tt.









I like your sense of jhumor.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> The funny thing is, that looks like a very expensive house in the background in what must be a very affluent neighborhood. I'm guessing they could afford to buy a slightly better TV, huh?


I don't get it. Am I missing something here








[/quote]

It's an inside joke referring to this thread Clicky thingy


----------



## daniellepark (Aug 29, 2007)

Airboss said:


> The funny thing is, that looks like a very expensive house in the background in what must be a very affluent neighborhood. I'm guessing they could afford to buy a slightly better TV, huh?


hi 
we just bought a 26rs. and now we're looking for something to tow it. the truck we will use to tow will also be my everyday truck and it seems as if i need an exercusion or a tahoe or something BIG! those are just to much truck for everyday. any suggestions. does anyone know how trail blazers tow??
thank you'
danielle
ps we have been camping for a long time but are brand new to the luxury of an actual camper.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

theoutbackers said:


> The funny thing is, that looks like a very expensive house in the background in what must be a very affluent neighborhood. I'm guessing they could afford to buy a slightly better TV, huh?


hi 
we just bought a 26rs. and now we're looking for something to tow it. the truck we will use to tow will also be my everyday truck and it seems as if i need an exercusion or a tahoe or something BIG! those are just to much truck for everyday. any suggestions. does anyone know how trail blazers tow??
thank you'
danielle
ps we have been camping for a long time but are brand new to the luxury of an actual camper.
[/quote]

Check the thread you started. I think you'll get good info there as some of these posts often get buried. Our friends have a Trailblazer and although she wanted an Outback, she opted for a Kodiak Hybrid. It's a nice camper, light weight, and tows well with her TBlazer.


----------

